# New pictures!! *VERY pic heavy*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Urging Bess and Taz to join in his thundering hoofbeats (with all 3 of them, it _was_ rather loud)









Looky here, I can float









Now everyone is having a bit of fun.






















































Now onto Dobe...



















With his shiny self









His bloodmark keeps getting more obvious with every year as he gets whiter.









Unfortunately, he will have to go back under the knife sometime this summer/fall to remove more melanomas. He has one on his back where the tree on my saddle sits and you can see the 2 smaller ones on his face, plus there is another on the inside of a hind leg up close to his sheath :,,(.









Him and his cousin Koda


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And with Taz









The whole herd in that particular paddock









Now starting to have a bit of fun


















Talk about thundering hoofbeats...2 drafts, 2 overweight mustangs, and a yearling draft cross all at a gallop LOL.









Dobe showing off his flashy trot









Now feeling good at a lope









Telling John to quit riding his tailgate 









Leading the stampede









Whew, now it's time for another drink and a relaxing moment









Now Taz's little fugly self. There may be a bit of hope for his appearance though, he is beginning to develop John's head and neck a little bit XX fingers crossed he matures to be pretty LOL.




































At least his front legs are straight and strong looking (unlike his back ones). Please ignore the droopy lip in the top of the pic LOL.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Big gorgeous boy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Trotting to catch up with his surrogate mom, Bessie.









Cutting across the middle of the pen because he can't keep up with the bigger horses LOL









He and Bess trying to avoid the other horses playing (they are low men on the totem pole)



























Koda




































Then there is poor Bessie girl. She's starting to get fat again.









She does enjoy a nice spray-down though.


















And now out to the big pasture...

Nester's big fat ***









And his kind eyes


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Brother's horse Snuffy (aka Snoop Dog)



























Zeiner


















Tiny









Brother's other horse, Zippo


















Snoop and Zippo together









Flipper and Rafe pigging out










Dinner time









Denny


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Jesse






























And last but not least, the boy who just turned 2 years old on July 16, Rafe.




















With Nester and Denny standing in the back looking very Arab-y LOL.










He and Flipper enjoying soaking their feet in the puddle where I ran the tank over. I think they appreciate when I lose track of the water and leave a puddle LOL








































I have an itch











Okay, I think that's it LOL.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I love it when they put on a show! I am glad someone can have fun in all this heat.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Aweh there great pictures  i love seing herd of horses running together its like watching a fantasy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you guys .


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow lol I'd think it'd be way too hot to run around like that if its anything like up here in OK. My boy doesn't even walk quickly.. then again he is quite lazy 

Rafe is lookin good  Very pretty copper color!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Eliz, it was only 104* today. Rather cool compared to ~110 that we have been having.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Squee! Rafe!!

Beautiful herd! Taz is really growing up pretty well, I think. He's certainly at that wonky growing stage, but I don't think he'll end up all that terribly. =]

Everyone's just looking so smexy! I don't know how you got so lucky. *envy*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL, Eliz, it was only 104* today. Rather cool compared to ~110 that we have been having.


 
Lucky! its been raining heaps at the moment. Oh well, they recain that it was make a really pretty spring because everything will be all refreshed and green


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Aw!!!!! Such cute be-behs! And I did the same thing with my water trough this morning. Thank goodness I'm not on well water, because I left mine running a couple hours this time. Just walked right back in the house and left it running. 

And maybe it's because of your phone camera, or my brain is thinking of milk because of that other thread I've been reading, but your hose looked like it was totally spraying milk, lol.


----------



## JLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

GREAT pictures, smrobs!! That is some phone camera! You have beautiful horses and when they run like that it's awe-inspiring, isn't it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lovemymare, I would totally trade you some triple digit temps for a few inches of rain. We could both be happy for a few days :lol:.

Apachie, I know, I am so guilty of doing that (Dad is too). Sometimes, we will go out for a ride and about 2 or 3 miles from the house "Hey, did you turn the water off?:shock:" :lol:.

Lynn, thank you, I do find it rather awe-inspiring to see and I wish they would do it more often LOL. Unfortunately, this is a very rare thing for them to do. Normally it's just them standing around looking lazy.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Is Bess seriously running? I have never seen a picture of her chubbiness in anything but a standstill lol 

Big John is just...guh I don't even have words.*dreamy sighs*

Wow, I don't think I have gotten a good look at Koda before. He is lovely!

I love Dobe. Love him, lumps and all, he's stellar.

Taz actually reminds me a lot of Fi. Though he is not nearly as fugly as she got there for a while! 

Rafe is looking awesome! No fair he is so nicely put together while Finn is walking around on stilts lol

And Tiny - Tiny pics = great happiness on my part!

Screw it. I'll just take em all off your hands. In exchange you can have an annoying mule and a spotted Napoleon. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I love Rafe. He's so handsome!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Indy. I think the only reason she was running is because she thought John was after her (he's 2nd on the pecking order and she's at the bottom).

Thank you for all your compliments. I am actually keeping my fingers crossed with Rafe, he has not grown at all height-wise in a few months. Still holding steady at 15.3 :clap:. Finn is simply going to be _much_ taller. Don't worry, he'll bulk up before it's all said and done.

There would be a few I'm willing to trade. Koda and Taz will need a new home before they grow too old :wink:.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

*quietly leads Big Bad John out to her trailer*

Uhhh, you didn't see anything kay?????

Love the pics robs, and love the name Snoop Dogg, ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lonestar22 said:


> *quietly leads Big Bad John out to her trailer*
> 
> Uhhh, you didn't see anything kay?????
> 
> ...


LOL, only 1 problem...John doesn't do anything quietly:lol:. You can always hear those big ol' feet flopping around.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Quite the beautiful herd you have there!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you .


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh wow!!!! Big John is...um.....huge!!! He's a beast!!! Gorgeous but a beast none the less. 

Taz!! What can I say, I'm a rooter for the underdog!! I love his fugly butt! How's his hernia? Did you ever have to have surgery or did it heal up on it's own? Give him a huge hug from me!! 

Happy Belated Birthday Rafe!!! He is such a beautiful boy! I just love his coloring! I can't wait to see you riding him next year!!!

Loved all the pictures of your gang! Specially Big John kicking up his heels & Dobe telling everyone to stay back!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks PD! No, haven't fixed Taz yet. I figure if it was going to close up on it's own, it would have by now. For now, I'm just biding my time and will likely have that done when I geld him this fall (when the bugs are not so bad).


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

You got quite the gorgeous herd!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

*quietly loads Nester* 

But jennnnn! He'll match my boy! He wants to live with cows! And Froggy! They could share their cow girlfriends! And I loves him! 

All your horses are so adorable! Big John is so black, it almost looks unnatural! I love them all!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Cori, no doubt Nester could do with a workout routine :lol:. I simply don't have the time or desire to ride him. He makes an excellent beginner/kid horse, but whenever I ride him, I fight with him because he just isn't as nice as our others...his mouth is kinda hard and he has no lateral suppleness, his stop is mushy and his gaits are rough. But, he and Linda (step-mom) get along and that's what matters. She freaks out on our others because when you lay a rein on their neck, you can hear the rubber squealing and feel the torque on your pelvis. Nothing mushy about their turns/stops:twisted::lol:.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Great looking herd robs. I love Big John crashing around.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1) what kind of phone do you have?! I want cell phone pics that clear!
2) Rafe is quite the looker. When can I expect him up here? He told me he might enjoy a colder climate...
3) Big John *dreamy sigh* 
Great pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh yes! 
4) Tiny reminds me of Eeoyre! (Did I spell that right?) Such kind, sad eyes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

My, what a lovely bunch - - I am in love with Big John


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:lol: Thank you both.

JDI, it's a Samsung somthing-or-other...Flight, I think. It's quite a few years old and no longer has phone service, I just keep it around for the music player and the camera LOL.

I think Rafe would freeze his big ol' feet off up there LOL. You're more than welcome to come down here though :wink:.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Swoon.....

Tiny. Come here Tiny. Right this way. Over here.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

smrobs: I love your herd, great pics!!  They made me smile this morning.

I think you have room for one more, right??? A cute little polish arab (and his owner, of course..).


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking kids.


----------



## kw92 (May 9, 2011)

nice pictures, beautiful horses! the black one reminds me of my sisters horse


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful pics, I love your herd!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Rafe!!! Gosh he's stunning.

I will come hang out with your guys anytime. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Come on down, ya'll. There's plenty of room.

And plenty of wide open spaces and rough country for B, Spooky :wink:. We could work some of that fat off him.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: I could just see poor Lily's expression when she saw all of yours. Even your "babies" dwarf her! Hahaha 

Soda needs some rough country riding too! 

Someday, I'll winter in TX... *sigh*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

We got a place in AZ today, feel free to stop by! Plenty of desert outside my BACKYARD!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Come on down, ya'll. There's plenty of room.
> 
> And plenty of wide open spaces and rough country for B, Spooky :wink:. We could work some of that fat off him.


Yay! Er. wait, he's actually showing RIBS!! :shock:

But I still want you to train him to be the best trail horse in the world, ok? Ok.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

K . Deal, we can manage that (so long as you go with me in case I fall off) LOL.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder how the Frog would fair there! I can see him and Nester being BFF's.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No doubt Froggy would appreciate the lack of humidity LOL.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

No joke! Its unbelieveable here today! And I could just love on Nester and give him hugs and take him for walks and snuggle his cute plain ol' face. I just adore him.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> K . Deal, we can manage that (so long as you go with me in case I fall off) LOL.


K, can I ride Dobe? 

Cuz I am a little bit in love with him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cori, walks!? Shoot, Nester needs to be ridden a dozen miles a day or so to work off his fat LOL.

Spook, absolutely, you can have your choice of mounts .


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cori, let's go!!!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Gorgeous horses, I especially love Big John. They seem to be dealing with the heat pretty well, certainly a happy herd! Just a suggestion, though, please don't be offended - perhaps it'd be better to drag the fence panels out of the pasture area? You may have been in the middle of changing things around, obviously I wasn't there, but I'd hate to see any of your cute bunch get needlessly injured 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice bunch of horseflesh you've got there. I don't envy you your temperatures, we had one 104 day, with high humidity and I thought I was going to keel over.
I agree with Bubbles about the panels, I'd be dragging them out of there so they don't get stepped on and bent all up.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

They look like they're having a GREAT time.. gorgeous horses!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Looks like you may luck out with Rafe! Eve stopped growing height wise completely at 2, we can't believe it - hit 15.3hh (possibly 15.2hh at the wither), and she's well past 4 now and hasn't grown an inch since she was 2! She's definitely bulked up, and I imagine being Draft she could surprise us yet with a late spurt.

He looks fantastic! You gettin' on him this year or waiting until he's 3?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice herd, but I have to ditto the other commentors re: the fence panels. Looks like an accident waiting to happen if a hoof or leg gets caught in those.

I was going to ask where you are located but I see you're in TX.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE your horses they are all so cute and so BIG just the way I like 'em haha :-D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Regarding the fence panels, they were standing up until just a couple of days ago. John is a pain in the butt and will rub on them until they fall over just so that he can stand on them, the goober :roll:. I haven't had the time to get them pulled out (most of them require 2 people to move or the tractor), but I intend to get them either set back up or moved out ASAP. Thank you all for your concern .

MM, I plan to back him lightly this fall/early winter (depending, of course, on what his knees and hocks look like) then bring him in to slightly harder work next spring and summer. Hopefully he'll be broke enough next August to carry the flag in the parade XX fingers crossed. Dobe does a great job but he just really hates kids with plastic bags so by the end of the parade, he is usually pretty "up". I am praying that he doesn't grow any taller (you hear me God?). If he would just ad another 50 pounds of muscle in his chest and butt, I would be perfectly content .


----------

